# Will a PS3 imported from canada will run here???



## PunjabiPRO (Feb 5, 2008)

my uncle is coming to india frm canada,he asked me if he shud bring a PS3 for me,but i wanna know, will imported PS3 run smoothely here in India cuz i've heard of some power supply and NTSC/PAL issues with these consoles, but i'm not sure. Can u guys help out


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 5, 2008)

I donot know wait for other user comments(replies).


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 5, 2008)

PunjabiPRO said:


> my uncle is coming to india frm canada,he asked me if he shud bring a PS3 for me,but i wanna know, will imported PS3 run smoothely here in India cuz i've heard of some power supply and NTSC/PAL issues with these consoles, but i'm not sure. Can u guys help out


Even if you get the PS to work here in india usnig a Transformer/Adapter , you'll have to import games from Canada as games sold in India will work only on the Indian(PAL) Region of PS3 .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 5, 2008)

^Errrm....Isn't the PS3 region free in terms of Blu-ray Games?  

It's only the Blu-Ray movies which are region coded.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> I donot know wait for other user comments(replies).


If you don't know please don't bother posting.
PS: This section doesn't increase post count so no use of spamming anyway.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 5, 2008)

Alright got the information.It seems like Indian voltage regulation works as per AC 220V system & Canadian regulations,I believe,are the same as US which would be 110V.So if you get it from Canada you should probably get a 110V to 220V transformer which would regulate the voltage of your PS3.

About the game then you would not need to worry as the PS3 games are region free which means you can play any PS3 titles on it regardless of the region it's from.Only the DVD & Blu-Ray movie playback would be a hassle as some are region locked hence you'll have to choose the NTSC discs for movies.


----------



## napster007 (Feb 5, 2008)

you will have to import the games as well i guess but the movies 100%  won't work unless they are from canada



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> If you don't know please don't bother posting.



who the hell are you to command anyone to post or not to do so.

p.s- i don't see you giving any bright ideas either


----------



## iamtheone (Feb 17, 2008)

no...no need to worry about games not working...every blu ray game is region free so every game(no matter where u bought it from) will work on the ps3(exactly as as ethan hunt  said.....aqs far as movies are concerned,i think u'll be able to find some NTSC movies in the grey market.....*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/62/Blu-ray_regions_with_key.png




as seen in the image a canadian ps3 would fall in region 1.....so u wud be able to import the games even from korea and other region 1 asian countries if u r so inclined(playasia??)....so IMO there's absolutely no problem in importing a ps3 from canada


chEers~!

sorry for the large image..dunno how to post thumbnails...mods pls do it for me....


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2008)

iamtheone said:


> no...no need to worry about games not working...every blu ray game is region free so every game(no matter where u bought it from) will work on the ps3(exactly as as ethan hunt  said.....aqs far as movies are concerned,i think u'll be able to find some NTSC movies in the grey market.....
> 
> as seen in the image a canadian ps3 would fall in region 1.....so u wud be able to import the games even from korea and other region 1 asian countries if u r so inclined(playasia??)....so IMO there's absolutely no problem in importing a ps3 from canada
> 
> ...


www.imgx.org


----------

